# Building the Moebius Lonestar



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just started the Lonestar today. If you really want to understand and appreciate the work and expense that goes into producing a model kit, just take a look at this kit! The quality and level of detail is unbelievable. I never do trucks but I have to build this at the exclusion of everything else. Can't wait to see the Hudson Hornet. I'll keep everyone advised of my progress.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I look forward to seeing your build. Like you I've never done a truck but I've been thinking about getting the Lonestar.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool. I would like to see/hear more about the kit. My local Slobbytown got one in... I have not seen much/anything about it really.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I usually alternate between sci-fi, aircraft and figures but I wanted to do something completely different and this is it. Take my word for it, this is a phenomanal kit. Right now I am gathering all the paints I will need as well as develop a good painting strategy (you will need to do this). Also its a good idea to go to www.internationaltrucks.com to look at pictures of the real thing, particularly the engine. This is one build you will need to take your time and keep to the instructions. Anyone with any modeling experience should not have a problem building this kit. Once again, great job Moebius!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

One of our colleagues built this kit in the Model Car forum a while back and it looked good. Went together fast and I don't believe there were any reported engineering problems or fit issues. On top of that, it's just a cool looking truck.

I haven't even broken the shrinkwrap on mine but from web reports and pics, this kit is among the best truck kits ever made, if not the best. Well done Moebius.

My son in law drives trucks and when I mentioned this one to him he said "Oh yeah, the one that looks like a PT Cruiser". I laughed because I wouldn't have thought of it that way. The PT was a retro design and so is the Lonestar so they both take me decades further back. Just a different perspective... Speaking of which, from above as we usually look at models, the Lonestar does look kind of rounded like a PT. Now from a ground level perspective, it looks sharp and sleek with elements of a '34 Ford (a really big one) which appeals to me much more. For what it's worth, that's the way I'll present mine when I build it.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Started building the interior and so far no major problems. I went to the International website and got a treasure trove of information. As far as I can tell, these riggs are built to personal specs with regards to exterior and interior colors. If you go to the customization option you can see how a great number of colors would look. In short, there is no standard scheme so any combination of colors would be fine. As for mine, I'm doing a metallic silver cab wih dark metallic blue hood, cap and chassis. The interior is a standard light/dark grey with the mahogany trim.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _As far as I can tell, these riggs are built to personal specs _


Nice! I hope you plan on posting some pics! I'm always amazed at the guys and gals in my IPMS group. They'll build airplanes and reproduce specific aircraft of a specific year and pilot. 

"Well, this Phantom F-4 was repainted in 1968 and flown by Commander Dirk while housed in hanger 12 in New Mexico, between July and January. This is an aftermarket decal of his new wife on the side"

And I'm not exaggerating!

HA!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just finished the interior on the Lonestar. Everything went together perfectly, except for 2 minor problems. There is no shifter either called out or in the instruction or on the sprues. Photos of the real thing clearly show a shifter on the center consol. Easy fix from the parts box. Secondly the wood floor decal for the sleeper is short on the sides and does not cover up to the cabinets. Again only a minor glitch since you probably won't notice when completed. Otherwise great kit thus far.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

IIRC, the Moebius Lonestar has the X-Y axis shifter modeled on top of the tranny. This is a transmission option. Consists of 2 electric servo motors where the shifter would normally attach to the trans. The servos are controlled by an ECM. Basically, it's an automated manual transmission. So there will be no mechanical shifter in the cab. Still, there must be some type of control. I don't know where or what it would look like. 

That Navstar website is a real PITA to navigate. :freak:










Picture added. There's the shifter on top. Never saw a blue Eaton transmission till now.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

If you go to the International Trucks website and punch up the Lonestar category you will find interior cab photos. In one of these photos of the dash you can clearly see a shifter. Of course like you stated one of the Lonestar options is an automatic-manual trans which could explain the lack of s shifter in the kit.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Painted the Lonestar cab today and I totally screwed it up. My own fault for trying to spray a metallic finish from a can. Luckely I was able to strip it down and re-prime with my trusty Testors white lacquer primer. This changes my whole paint scheme so now I think I'll just go back to my original plan.....RED (non metallic of course)!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Finally found a shot of the "shifter" in a Prostar. 










The two slots for the rows of buttons are in the Moebius dash.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I stand corrected.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I swear I saw a shifter in a photo I found on their website but I guess old age is affecting my eyes. Thanks Rondo


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Go to www.internationaltrucks.com, click on Lonestar home page. On the left there is a photo library. Scroll down to the dash picture and click on it. You will see a shifter. I guess this is an option on some trucks.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes you are absolutely right. I still haven't found an interior shot of the Lonestar with Auto shifter. The majority seem to be conventional shift. 

The Moebius kit is correct as is or you could convert to a traditional shifter.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't now too much about these riggs but it seems to me that an automatic transmission would not make too much sense given the amount of gear changes that need to be performed due to different terrain and road conditions not to mention the nature of the load.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Okay, just screwed up painting the hood. Some genius so called expert told me that GoofOff is a great stripper that won't affect plastic. NOT! Totally melted the plastic. Contacted Moebius for a replacement. They were great and said I could purchase one as soon as they get one. Meantime, there is plenty to do yet on the kit untill it arrives. Warning of the day: DO NOT USE GOOFOFF AS A STRIPPER!!!


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

dreadnaught726 said:


> I don't now too much about these riggs but it seems to me that an automatic transmission would not make too much sense given the amount of gear changes that need to be performed due to different terrain and road conditions not to mention the nature of the load.


 Not realy besides being a professional railroader I drive tractor trailer part time and have driven a ten speed road ranger trany, as well the outomatic and love the auto vs standard. US Express has gone to auto trans as well as others. Less damage from inexperinced drivers. No clutch to replace, no damage to gears.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Dracula. That's the nice thing about this hobby and these boards, you are always learning something new.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Okay, just screwed up painting the hood. Some genius so called expert told me that GoofOff is a great stripper that won't affect plastic. NOT! Totally melted the plastic. Contacted Moebius for a replacement. They were great and said I could purchase one as soon as they get one. Meantime, there is plenty to do yet on the kit untill it arrives. Warning of the day: DO NOT USE GOOFOFF AS A STRIPPER!!!


This is why it is always a good idea to test new chemicals on a piece of sprue before using them, I have ruined many parts over the years testing new ideas and techniques. 
For me the best stripper is Easy-Off, especially on fresh paint, with paint that has been on less than a week it takes only about an hour for it to work. I have even used it to remove paint on a model I painted in the 1970's without any problem. I did have it react badly with a clear part one time, lightly hazing it, but a dip in Future (now sold as Pledge with Future shine) fixed it.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

In the homestretch regarding the cab (sans hood, see previous post). The small running ligts are a royal pain. I used bare metal foil along the strip below the door. This eliminates painting and provides a good silver background for the lights. One tip, before cutting the lenses off the sprue, place a piece of masking tape behind them and lay flat on your bench then cut carefully with your knife. This prevents them from flying off the sprue into the world of the parts gremlins. I learned this the hard way along time ago. The color scheme I am using is Tamiya Bright Red with gloss black fenders. The interior is light ghost grey and gunship grey with euro grey I floor as per suggested colors and pictures of the actual cab interior. Also, install the completed interior in the cab before installing running lights ,windsheild/windows, etc. You may have to spread the cab a bit to seat the interior which could pop the details off. I have'nt done this yet so be sure all the glass is installed from the inside before proceeding.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Important note. The instructions for the Lonestar suggest the windshield, side windows, etc. go on from the outside. They actually install from the inside. So be sure to install them before inserting the interior to the cab. Also,be sure to paint any framing around the windows before installing.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

The cab is done except for the tiny running lights along the bottom (I have to be in the right mood to to do these). Everything went together well except for a little fiddeling with the firewall. You really can't see much of the sleeper area especially if you tint the windows as suggested but at least I know the detail is there. As is my way whenever I tackle a huge project such as this, I am going to take a little break and work on a figure (finish my Wonder Woman). I'll pick up with the chassis and engine next week. Stayed tuned for part II.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Tried to begin construction of chassis and ran into a major problem. The chassis side rails are warped. Since it is crucial that everything is square and true with the chassis, this needs to be fixed. I soaked them in very hot water and then taped them to a flat surface. I'll check on them in a few days. If needed, I may have to use a hairdryer.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Still waiting for the chassis rails to straighten out. Not quite there yet.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Okay, just screwed up painting the hood. Some genius so called expert told me that GoofOff is a great stripper that won't affect plastic. NOT! Totally melted the plastic. Contacted Moebius for a replacement. They were great and said I could purchase one as soon as they get one. Meantime, there is plenty to do yet on the kit untill it arrives. Warning of the day: DO NOT USE GOOFOFF AS A STRIPPER!!!


There is GOO GONE... and that comes in two formulas. I would not recommend either but some people have said the old original stuff worked. I know the new xtra strength Goo Gone will not work.

FYI in the future, Purple Power Concentrate or Super Clean work great for stripping paint (and chrome) from plastic.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Goo Gone is basically lighter fluid, isn't it?


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Still waiting for the frame rails to straighten out. I have them taped to a totally flat surface and have used a hair dryer numerous times but they are still not perfect. I'll keep trying.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Still waiting for the frame rails to straighten out.


Have you tried boiling water?


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

The hair dryer trick seems to have worked. I'll probably start the frame this weekend.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

The frame and suspension is done now on to the engine. No major fit problems although some of the alignment can be a bit tricky. Just take your time and follow assembly sequence. More to come.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Any pics ! ...................


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

If you have time, Simple Green works great to remove paint.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I loved this kit. Here is the link to my build. I actually didnt have any frame problems with mine.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=327429&highlight=moebius+lonestar


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks great. I really did not have any frame construction problems other than the frame rails being slightly warped, but once that was corrected, everything went together pretty easily. Th cab is done, except for thoes tiny running lights, ( I have to be in the right mood to tackle them) and I'll probably tackle the engine this week.


----------



## chief1615 (Oct 9, 2007)

Here are pictures of a 2009 with the shifter option. http://www.caranddriver.com/feature...ey-davidson_special_edition_interior_photo_10


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

This is the last progress report on my Lonestar . It got destroyed in the flood, thought I had it in a safe place but we got 4 feet of water on the first ( and only) floor destroying most of my stash and the Lonestar. The entire completed cab was full of mud and silt and beyond saving as well as the box being destroyed and parts everywhere. It was a fun build while it lasted and I don't know if I'll attempt another one. Won't be building much of anything for a long time.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, damn. That just suck, Dread.

I know it won't help replace all of the hard work you put into everything, but I hope that your insurance will cover your stash and tools. (As well as the rest of your home, of course.)

Good luck!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Unfortunately, the insurance only covers structure not contents. I'm on my own when it comes to furniture and my modeling tools/supplies. thank you for your kind words and concern.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Oh, crap. Is that the government backed flood insurance, or just your regular homeowners policy? (He asks, running off to check his policy.)

I'm amazed that contents isn't included. That just stinks.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Won't be building much of anything for a long time._


None of my business, but I hope you'll find a new build and that it has some therapeutic value. My prayers are with you, sir!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Contents is an option but it is very expensive with high deductables. I certainly will find a new build but it will be a while untill I can restore my workbench and tools. May even attempt the Lonestar again at some point. Thanks for all your support and concern.


----------

